# Turmeric's 'Smart Kill' Properties Put Chemo & Radiation To Shame



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Sharing

Turmeric's 'Smart Kill' Properties Put Chemo & Radiation To Shame


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thank you for sharing this


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Very cool article. I game turmeric to my girl Penny when she was fighting cancer and I believe that it helped prolong her life.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

Turmeric/Curcumin holds many health, anti-inflammatory and antioxidant benefits for both humans and dogs, in addition to the cancer fighting research. 

I gave my beloved Yaichi curcumin for the that last several years of her life. Brisby also gets this as a regular daily supplement at 500 mg daily.


----------



## MommyMe (Jan 20, 2014)

Yaichi's Mom said:


> Turmeric/Curcumin holds many health, anti-inflammatory and antioxidant benefits for both humans and dogs, in addition to the cancer fighting research.
> 
> I gave my beloved Yaichi curcumin for the that last several years of her life. Brisby also gets this as a regular daily supplement at 500 mg daily.


Can I ask you were you get yours? I thought it was in a powder form but it sounds like you give it in a pill form? That, or your must be an impeccable measurer... 

I keep reading about the benefits of it for both cancer and arthritis. I'm interested in starting my 8 year old on it. She's a bit of a fetch junkie and I want to make sure she can continue to keep up with as much play as she wants without discomfort...


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Pills are not as effective according to Doug English, Australian vet who set up the Turmeric Users Group on FB https://www.facebook.com/groups/415313751866609/
*FAQs (Frequently Asked Questions)*





*DOES TURMERIC THIN THE BLOOD? WHAT ABOUT SURGERY?*


Turmeric does not 'thin the blood' - it can slow clotting (coagulation) time.


*Doug English:* "Turmeric added to food has minimal effects and I don't worry pre surgery. Things like aspirin. ibuprofen, alcohol, sugar have far more potent effects. Most vet practices use a NSAID as a pain killer during surgery without any thoughts on blood clotting and these have a much greater effect! Trillions of Indians have a daily intake of turmeric and nobody worries there."


Here is an article, written by a sceptical New York Surgeon, whose patient was taking home made turmeric capsules while in hospital http://content.time.com/time/health/article/0,8599,1910028,00.html (two pages)
___________________________________________________


*WHAT IS THE DOSE FOR USING COOKED PASTE (GOLDEN PASTE)? WHICH IS BEST - 'RAW' POWDER OR COOKED TURMERIC? *


If using the cooked paste, start at the same dose guide for the powder and work the dose up as required.

*Doug English;* "A table spoon of dry turmeric will have more curcumin than the diluted, cooked powder in the paste - but the curcumin there (cooked) will be better absorbed. As always the original amount of curcumin % will vary, absorption will vary, so one can never say accurately that one = x 4 times. There is no need to be pedantic and stress about doses, because the dose will never be accurate (numerous variables, affecting the biochemistry) so just cook it up to make it more absorbable, always use pepper to markedly magnify effect, make sure there is an oil/fat to dissolve (alcohol if you must). If you don’t want to cook then cope with less utilisation. To increase dose, then give more often, rather than single, large amounts that cannot be absorbed. All this working out doses is ridiculous since it is largely just a foodstuff with few problems and variable absorbtion. Just use it as often as you can. An analogy: leucopenes from foods like tomatoes: are you getting enough from one or three? how long do you have to cook them to increase bioavailability? What temperature? There is no way that every variable has been, or will be, scientifically measured and being a food nobody worries, just consume regularly. Similar turmeric!"


*Pie Pony *recommends alternating use of raw turmeric powder and the cooked turmeric paste - both methods have their advantages.
__________________________________________________________


*CAN I USE FRESH TURMERIC ROOT INSTEAD OF POWDER?*


Yes but you will need to use a lot more to get the same result (at least 3 time volume) and it must also be used with oil and pepper to aid utilisation. Cooking turmeric enhances bio-availability (absorption)
More reading here; http://www.livestrong.com/article/502831-how-to-use-fresh-turmeric-root-instead-of-dried/
_____________________________________________________________


*I HAVE SOME FRESH TURMERIC RHIZOMES - WHAT CAN I DO WITH THEM?*


*Liz Wallis;* You can slice, shred or chop the fresh rhizomes to add to Indian dishes (or whatever you'd like to put it in). If you freeze any, slice it thin first. To plant, put in a 10-12" diameter pot under 1-1/2 to 2" of soil. You can plant a whole small rhizome or cut larger ones up into several pieces with a bud in each piece. Lay each piece horizontally in its pot with at least one bud up, cover with soil and keep moist and warm. They're tropicals so they need lots of moisture. Don't drown them but keep the soil damp. You should see a shoot coming out of the soil within a couple of weeks. After that, treat them as you would any other tropical plant--heat, light, moisture. It will go dormant over the winter if the temperature drops below about 65F18C, and will probably die below about 50F/10C.
________________________________________________________________


*IS TURMERIC SAFE FOR PREGNANT WOMEN?*

http://www.turmericforhealth.com/general-info/is-taking-turmeric-safe-during-pregnancy


**Turmeric also plays a role in pregnancy and birthing in India . Traditionally, it is said that taking turmeric when pregnant will ensure that the child will always have beautiful skin 16 . (However, turmeric is a mild uterine stimulant, so there is a chance of over stimulation; it is essential to consult a healthcare practitioner before taking any herbs during pregnancy.) Turmeric taken in the last two weeks of pregnancy in warm, organic milk helps to expedite a simple birth, while increasing the health of the mother and child as well. Turmeric is also an analgesic (pain reliever) and is sometimes used in natural childbirth to decrease pain** - See more at: http://www.ayurvedacollege.com/articles/students/turmeric#sthash.hVbTKauD.dpuf


**Uterine ContractionsTurmeric is a uterine stimulant, so you must not use a turmeric supplement without your doctor's express approval if you are pregnant. Although it is thought to be safe for culinary purposes, there are concerns that taking it in higher medicinal doses may stimulate pre-mature contractions of the uterus, causing a miscarriage. While there is no actual clinical evidence that this may occur, it is highly advisable that you seek your doctor's advice if you are pregnant or planning to get pregnant. Using it in moderation in your diet is probably fine. **
from http://herbs.lovetoknow.com/Side_Effects_of_Turmeric _____________________________________________________________


*WHY USE TURMERIC POWDER WHEN YOU CAN GET SUPPLEMENTS THAT ARE 95% CURCUMIN?*


If you buy the 95% curcumin, you are buying an extract from turmeric. The body can't utilise this much at once ... in fact the companies know this and count on a small portion of it being absorbed. And then you must consider that curcumin when still in the whole food (turmeric) has other components that work alongside it when digested, to give you a better result. 


You consume turmeric with oil, pepper and other food - you get maximum absorption and maximum health benefits. The turmeric powder/paste can be tailored to suit your needs - taking little and often keeps it in your system and it's very beneficial to feed animals turmeric this way. You take a pill with a glass of water, some gets absorbed and you pee and poop out the rest (even if you have with food) - but it's convenient, it does help. In my opinion the tablets and capsules do have their place but I think it is smarter (and more money savvy) to source good quality turmeric and take it as powder or paste with your food. 


**The most important chemical components of turmeric are a group of compounds calledcurcuminoids, which include curcumin (diferuloylmethane), demethoxycurcumin, and bisdemethoxycurcumin. The best-studied compound is curcumin, which constitutes 3.14% (on average) of powdered turmeric.[11] In addition, other important volatile oilsinclude turmerone, atlantone, and zingiberene.** FROM https://www.facebook.com/notes/turmeric-user-group/faqs-frequently-asked-questions/775100555887925#http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turmeric _______________________________________________________________




*CAN YOU USE THE 95% CURCUMIN TABLETS/CAPSULES FOR ANIMALS?*


This group bases its knowledge on the experience of Doug English and his team using turmeric powder. We know it is successful and safe to use with animals. There are no studies about the safety of using 95% curcumin extracts with animals. Is it worth the risk?
_________________________________________________________


*CAN YOU USE VEG OIL/SUNFLOWER OIL/ RICE BRAN OIL/ COD LIVER OIL/ RAPESEED (CANOLA) OIL?*


In a word ... *NO*. The three recommended oils are there because they are known to be non-inflammatory and do have other health benefits of their own.


http://www.thankyourbody.com/vegetable-oils/


http://www.wildhealthfood.com/rice-bran-oil 
________________________________________________________



*LYMPHANGITIS - WILL TURMERIC HELP MY HORSE?*

*Doug English*; Yes: anti inflammatory and enhanced immune system and supports good health 
______________________________________________________



*CAN YOU FEED TURMERIC TO A HEALTHY ANIMAL/PERSON?*


Turmeric powder included in food every day is most beneficial: It supports the digestive, immune and circulatory systems. It supports organ health. It is anti bacterial, anti fungal, anti inflammatory, anti oxidant - and so much more. It is an excellent preventative measure and is safe to consume daily for a lifetime. A healthy person or animal will not require as much as an animal or person using to combat pain or illness. 
_______________________________________________________



*WHAT'S THE YOUNGEST YOU CAN FEED TURMERIC TO A DOG?*

*Doug English;* as soon as they take solid foods 
__________________________________________________



*MY DOG/HORSE SMELLS LIKE CAT PEE* Time varies on how long the cat pee smells emanates from the skin. It should be over after a couple of weeks but some people report the 'pong' going on for a month ... or two ... You can add *a little* cinnamon to the turmeric mix to alleviate the smell coming from the skin. Source some *Ceylon Cinnamon* (Cassia Cinnamon - the most commonly sold - is higher in coumarin which can cause allergies and other side effects).


https://www.drfuhrman.com/library/choosing_the_right_cinnamon.aspx
http://www.petpoisonhelpline.com/2013/11/nutmeg-cinnamon-toxicity/ 


*Add approximately 1 tablespoon of cinnamon to 1/2 cup of turmeric. *Increase amount of cinnamon as required, *if needed*, next batch. 
______________________________________________________



*THE 'WATER TEST' - WHAT DOES IT SHOW ABOUT MY TURMERIC?*


Trickle a small amount of turmeric onto the top of a glass of cold water. DO NOT STIR. Leave it for 10 minutes and let it settle. Turmeric with nothing added to it will have a yellow tinge to the water but still be fairly clear, and some turmeric will be on the bottom of the glass, some still floating on top. (This is because turmeric is not water soluble.) If your glass of water looks murky, then that indicates your turmeric has additives which might be dye and flour.An example of the two results (Photo courtesy of Karen Preece) https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=4937123803199&set=pcb.825139817550665&type=1&theater 


*So ... the 'water test' is NOT an indication of good quality but it is an indication of additives.* You can read more here; 
http://indusorganics.com/retail/turmeric/ 
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/4409053.stm 


If you want to know if your turmeric contains curcumin, the best way is to ask at the point of sale. The retailer can ask their supplier. Organic turmeric will have its curcumin intact as it may not, by law, be tampered with and still call itself organic.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

MommyMe said:


> Can I ask you were you get yours? I thought it was in a powder form but it sounds like you give it in a pill form? That, or your must be an impeccable measurer...
> 
> I keep reading about the benefits of it for both cancer and arthritis. I'm interested in starting my 8 year old on it. She's a bit of a fetch junkie and I want to make sure she can continue to keep up with as much play as she wants without discomfort...


For years I ordered from Puritan's Price until they started putting all kinds of restrictions on what they would ship to Canada.

Turmeric Curcumin 450 mg

I now buy Organika 500 mg from National Nutrition.

Organika CURCUMIN 500MG - 120 CAPS (TWO FOR DEAL) - 2 FOR DEALS - National Nutrition

Curcumin really helped Yaichi with her arthritis and I beleive prolonged her life in retrospect after I lost her to hemangio.

I give it to Brisby as a preventative and antioxidant.

I have just found a FB group dedicated to all of this...for those interested check it out.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/415313751866609/


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

I have yet to try this, however thought I'd share the recipe:

*GOLDEN PASTE (known in the group as GP)*


1/2 cup turmeric powder (125 mls) (60 grams)
1 cup water (250 mls), and 1 cup in reserve if needed
1/3 cup (70 mls) cold pressed Olive or Coconut oil 
1 1/2 teaspoons fresh ground black pepper (one and a half teaspoons)


Place turmeric and water in pan, stirring over gentle heat until you have a thick paste. This should take about 7 - 10 minutes and you will need to add additional water along the way. Add the pepper and oil at the end of cooking. Stir well (a whisk is ideal) and allow to cool. Store in sterilized glass jar and refrigerate. 


Will keep for two weeks, refrigerated. Freeze a portion if you think you have too much to use within two weeks. 


Use for Golden Milk, Smoothies, stir into Yoghurt ... add to your dinner plate as a condiment. (Same recipe may also be used for animals)


*Recipes using the paste and turmeric powder can be found in the Photos section (tab under banner pic) https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=oa.827563593974954&type=1*



Keshav Kartik's video - How to make Golden Paste 







From: https://www.facebook.com/notes/turm...ke-capsules-how-to-make-paste/673449486053033


----------

